

Show HN: made my MVP after learning python  - pirer

I kept on reading you guys on how to do it, how not to do it. On January I started with thinkpython, learn python the hard way, mit course on programming, and every other python material I found.<p>You just need to find the best resourse for YOU.<p>I did Udacity's CS253 course, got my certificate and made my MVP! If your one of those guys like me, just get your ideas out there and the project will push you forward.<p>Farm management software in South America is broken. We still have cd and downloadable updates.<p>We've seen www.farmlogs.com and www.farmeron.com for USA and Europe. How about www.redquintal.com for South America. Local development on management issues is our key distinctive asset.<p>Thanks HN, keep on starting!<p>http://www.redquintal.com
======
ThoroughlyR
Congratulations on getting your MVP out! I never tried Think Python, but I did
learn a lot from Learn Python the Hard Way -- it's a pretty good book.

Where did you get the background picture?

------
helen842000
I've found Udacity good too!

Which other resources did you find helped you the most?

~~~
pirer
Think python was the one that got me started on really understanding. The
thing with udacity was the possibility to ask questions or see questions of
people on positions.

